
macOS Catalina deprecates System Scripting Languages (Python, Ruby, and Perl) - tosh
https://discourse.brew.sh/t/mac-os-deprecating-system-scripting-languages/4941
======
mrosett
Interesting. I think this is for the best. Using the system python interpreter
on MacOS is asking for trouble. It will be nice to (eventually) have it
removed to avoid the occasional problem when it gets used.

